
Ask HN: Internships in High School? - etherio
Hey! I&#x27;m Uzay, and I&#x27;m in high scool right now. I&#x27;m super passionate about tech and programming and I was super excited to be doing an internship at kitty hawk this summer.<p>Unfortunately, it got cancelled but this is a small inconvenience considering the global situation.<p>I was wondering if any of you guys ever managed to get tech internships while in high school.<p>I have been working on lots of projects but I wanted to see what it&#x27;d be like interning in a tech company to learn more about the career.<p>If you know of any opportunities, my github is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Uzay-G and you can check out some of my projects there. Also I have a blog &#x2F; personal website here at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;uzpg.me<p>Thanks for your help, and best of luck in these trying times!<p>Edit: I am comfortable with Ruby&#x2F;Rails, Python and webdev with JS. I&#x27;m also beginning to learn c++ to get into competitive programming.
======
enhdless
I had a few internships in high school doing webdev at startups. I got them
through referrals (though not family members). Companies don't actively
recruit for high schoolers (I've tried looking!), so unfortunately I think
you'll have to rely on networking/connections, cold-emailing, etc.

This is a crowd-sourced repo of internship statuses for this summer, which
might help:
[https://github.com/gcreddy42/hiring2020](https://github.com/gcreddy42/hiring2020)

My advice is to just continue building projects and you're already well on
your way!

~~~
etherio
Thanks! I'll check out the list

------
CardenB
In high school I was able to shadow someone for no pay at a small engineering
firm near my house. While it wasn’t really that crazy, it gave me some
practical insight into what a typical engineering job was like. If you can’t
land an internship, it doesn’t hurt to shadow someone for a week or two and
make the most of it.

------
kleer001
Oh wow, I got nothing. In my high school days I had a cranky old PC. I fiddled
with Qbasic on it and this was well before the climaxed internet we have
today. Good for you, that's amazing, you're well ahead of the curve.

